# RIP Blue Hors Matinee



## wordstoasong

The sensational dressage mare Blue Hors Matinee has been put down due to a broken leg, according to a statment on the Blue Hors Stud website. 
It stated: "Today started like any other for Blue Hors Matinee when she was turned out to enjoy some freedom with her field buddy gelding Blue Hors Cavan. Unfortunately, it was the last day of life for Matinee.
A passer-by noticed that something was seriously wrong with the white mare in the pen and immediately alerted staff. 
There was no doubt that Matinees right front leg was broken at the knee and the vet found immediately that there was absolutely nothing to do to save her life, says director Esben Møller.
13-year-old Blue Hors Matinee by Blue Hors Silver Moon x Matador, bred by Inger B. Katballe, was just about to foal and hopefully make a career in breeding. The mare's sporting career has not been long, but it was very sucessful. 
With rider Andreas Helgstrand the mare had an illustrious career and achieved in record time to become one of the world's most celebrated dressage horses.
At the World Cup WEG 2006 the pair won the championship first Grand Prix at the huge stadium in Aachen. In the Grand Prix Special they won the bronze in the Grand Prix Kur they won the silver medal. Their Kur quickly became the most watched dressage video on the internet and the portal YouTube has been viewed nearly ten million times!
It is with great sadness that Blue Hors today have had to say goodbye to their wonderful mare, and she was undoubtedly a novelty that will touch people and horses dressage enthusiasts the world over."


----------



## eventerdrew

SO sad. She was such a sensational mare. She will be greatly missed

RIP Blue Hors Matinee


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom

How terribly sad...

I wonder if the foal was able to be saved? 

RIP Matinee


----------



## my2geldings

That is absolutely devastating. What a mare she was :-(


----------



## Gidji

Thats terrible. She was a great mare. She was simply amazing when she performed.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

very sad, she was lovely


----------



## UnrealJumper

One of my favortie horses =''( A terrible terrible day... She sure knew how to dance.


----------



## kaylodahl

I am heartbroken..... tragic


----------

